# Alternative to tobacco for mix joints etc?



## lazaah (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys, Im a long time tobacco smoker and one thing thats not helping me kick the habit is that I prefer to smoke my weed with tobacco, mainly so I can roll a joint, mix in a bit of tobacco, not having to use too much weed and still having a smokable joint. Basically I find using tobacco makes my reef go further. Anyone got any ideas for a substitue? I dont thats for sure!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 10, 2010)

I had to stop smoking weed so that I could quit tobacco - that was 5 years ago and I am finally at a stage where I am confident that I can smoke without tobacco.

I suggest either dried parsley to mix with your bud, or simply get a portable vape and quit taking smoke into your lungs.


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. But dude, have an adventure, grow your own weed, you get to have a lot of fun picking from all the strains, and never have to worry about making your weed last longer by using tobacco because you have a good supply every time - I had that same problem; using tabby to roll with my weed so I can make my weed last longer. But, being self sufficient with your own marijuana and being able to drop tabby use at the same time is good, right? 

Hope this helps, I know it wasnt an alternative option to using another herb aside from tabby. If the up top suggestion didnt help, maybe try...yeah just grow your own.


----------



## lazaah (Dec 10, 2010)

hmm i usually do grow my own but im unabke to atm, cheers for the input guys


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 10, 2010)

they make herbal mixes you can cut your herb with google it or i will in a bit and post it for you


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.herbalsmokecafe.com/loose-smoking-herbs.php check out this link


----------



## ledgrowing (Dec 10, 2010)

*Tobacco Substitutes*

*Here is a list of herbs can be used as tobacco substitutes:*

Basic Smoking Herbs
Bearberry leaves (Uva-ursi)
Buckbean leaves (Menyanthes trifoliata)
Chervil leaves (choerophyllum sativum)
Coltsfoot leaves (Tussilago farfara)
Corn Silk (Stigneta maidis)
Dittany leaves (Cunila mariana)
Eyebright leaves (Euphrasia officinalis)
Life everlasting leaves (Antennaria dioicia)
Marjoram leaves (Origanum marjorana)
Mullien leaves (Verbascum thaspus; said to give relief from asthma.)
Raspberry leaves (Rubus strigosus)
Rosemary leaves (Rosmarinus officinals; mixed w/ coltsfoot to relieve asthma
Sage leaves (Salvia officinalis; said to give relief from asthma.)
Wood betony leaves (Betonica officinalis)
Yerba santa (Eriodictyon californicum)
*Aromatic Smoking Herbs*

*Try adding any of these herbs and spices to your herbal tobacco to give it added aroma:*

Allspice berries (spicy aroma)
Licorice root (sweet)
Cascarilla bark (musky)
Melilot flowers (vanilla aroma)
Cubeb berries (spicy aroma)
Sassafras bark (sweet)
Deers tongue leaves (vanilla aroma)
Thyme leaves (incenselike)
Eucalyptus leave (menthol aroma)
Tonka beans (vanilla aroma)
Lavender flowers (very fragrant)
Woodruff leaves (vanilla aroma)
*British Herbal Tobacco*

This is a pleasant tasting and aromatic mixture. British herbal tobacco is recommend for anyone looking for a less noxious substitute for tobacco. It can also be smoked in a pipe or rolled into cigarettes. Pipe smoking, however, permits the direct (and harmful) inhalation of saltpeter from the rolling papers.

16 pt. dried coltsfoot leaves
2 pt. dried rosemary leaves
8 pt. eyebright leaves (Euphrasia officinalis)
1.5 pt. dried thyme
1 pt. dried lavender flowers
8 pt. buckbean leaves
1 pt. rose petals
4 pt. wood betony leaves
1 pt. chamomile flowers (optional)
Although they do form part of the recipe, the rose and chamomile can distract from rather than add to the flavor. The herbs should be rubbed into a coarse powder through the fingers or the wire mesh of a sieve. Make sure they are mixed well. If you prefer a more mild blend, increase the porportion of coltsfoot leaves. Any of the aromatic smoking herbs can, of course, also be incorporatd to give your blend extra distinction.

*Intoxicating Smoking Herbs*

Finally below is a list of some of the common herbs that are being used today to give herbal tobacco that something extra. Unlike cannabis, they are all legally obtainable (at the time pulishing this), but some may harmful taken in excess. As with all powerful herbs and spices, any good thing can be overdone.

Boldo leaves (rather harsh on the throat)
Broom tops (be careful with these; they can be dangerous)
Catnip leaves
Damiana leaves
Ginseng leaves
Hydrocotyle asiatica minor (stimulant in small doses, but narcotic in large)
Lobelia leaves (herbalists use these in asthma preparations; I wouldnt recommend them because, like broom tops, they can be dangerous.)
Passionflower leaves
Poppyheads and leaves (if they're white poppies, then they are opium and very illegal; however, legal red poppies also have a mild effect)
Wild lettuce juice (also known as lettuce opium; need i say more?)
Yarrow leaves


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow thanks for this


----------



## lazaah (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah WOW thanks heaps!, if only that list could be stickied! I think it would be great advice for any tobacco smokers! 

Now finding where to buy the herbs haha!


----------



## guitargodj32 (Dec 13, 2010)

I looooove spliffs. Simply love em. I used to smoke ciggs but now i manage to smoke too many spliffs and no cancer sticks. I have tried different herbs including damiana, wild lettuce and sage, but there is still something about tobbacco and weed that I cannot recreate. 

My favoriate would have to be damiana by far, the flavor and high are interesting and pleasant, although there is an add aftertaste that I tired of and stopped smoking it.


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 18, 2010)

If you want a true weed taste but are low on cash you can use leaves and mix it in I use about 25% leaf in joints that I sell at school (I'm kinda cheap and most kids can't tell the difference plus it's their fault for buying prerolled joints) but another way to get more outa joints is a method I made myself (but is probably out there already) called piggybacking I take one joint with a paper filter and I use painters tape to attach it to the end of another joint and then you do that again and again making a second or third or whatever joint but after smoking 5 joints through one joint itll start getting clogged but then u can hit that on the bong and that shot is almost as potent as low quality hash


----------



## kiwiskunk (Dec 19, 2010)

did you find where to get all the herbs for that tobacco replacement?


----------



## alberts (Dec 19, 2010)

Tobacco kinda makes me sick n always makes me poo I wish I could tolerate tobacco, so i could make my joints/spliffs fatter. 

I call cigarettes *Skinny White Bitches*


----------



## Tym (Dec 19, 2010)

Mix it with more weed.. Or get a vaporizer.


----------



## lazaah (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah havent found anywhere to get the herbs local. Id mix more weed if i could afford to buy more than a few grams a week. and id buy a vape if a. they werent a few hundred dollars, b. if they didnt waste half the weed, Im smoking for pleasure not medicinally


----------



## Tym (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, dude, you should be growing it.. You can get a vape for like $30, just not a portable one, and the cheapest portables are like $80


----------



## lazaah (Dec 21, 2010)

where do you get $30 dollar vapes? the only ones ive seen are hundreds. Are they not an incredible waste of weed aswell?


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 21, 2010)

skullcap is a good one for smoking. Mullen will actually help clear your lungs.


----------



## Tororu (Dec 25, 2010)

You can get Diamana Leaves and Mullen on Amazon.com for around $15/pound (shipping varies). Also, head shops carry other herbs you can smoke, but they can be more expensive than weed for some reason.


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Mar 11, 2011)

totally disgusted with this whole thread, id slap someone if they tried that on some meds i was smoking on


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, spliff fillers, use abv. Tastes like tobacco... like Shit.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 11, 2011)

ive nvr smoked weed mixed with tobacco, ima try it tonite,


----------



## smokinandflowin (Mar 11, 2011)

Idk weird idea mixing cancer with medicine...


----------



## VER D (Mar 12, 2011)

smokinandflowin said:


> Idk weird idea mixing cancer with medicine...


 how ironic almost an oxymoron


----------



## Kumar (Jul 9, 2012)

Theres a great tobacco substitute I use called Original Chong herbal mixture that rolls like tobacco, tastes pretty good and doesn't burn down to fast as i've found with others just google www.chongpotpourri.com


----------



## adamsmith5eu (Apr 24, 2014)

A safe alternative to smokeless tobacco. Cowboy Coffee Chew "A Cup In A Pinch"

www.coffeechewcowboy.com


----------



## Organicflower (May 3, 2014)

One way I quit smoking was a vape pen. Its probably the sole reason I have been smoke free for three years. That an a edible/caffeine/tobacco induced panic attack. But yeah, if your in a state that you can get the oil or nectar cartridges its the ish. It also gets you super high as youre dabbing throughout the day. I rarely use mine any more except for maintain if I am out at a bar or something. F Tobacco. Good luck to you!


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (May 4, 2014)

Why not try grow "Marihuanilla" ? Reports are it tastes sweet and gives a mild cannabis kinda high. Ive got some growing atm. They took 4 weeks to germinate and dont seem to have as high a germ rate as cannabis. I have also ordered some dream grass and salvia. Personally if cannabis is illegal in the UK i wonder why the hell is Salvia legal. All plants should be legal to grow and as humans we have the right to bear seeds !

My 2 cents....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 4, 2014)

I would never hold down hits of tobacco like I do pot.
Smoked a few blunts but always felt sick afterwards.


----------



## JointOperation (May 5, 2014)

honestly.. the only thing i can say to do that makes sense.. is.. Sugar LEAF TRIM.. why add anything NON WEED to the EQUATION? lol.. i say add trim. an nice crystally trim . not fan leaves.. no to spices.. no to anything not weed related. sorry roll tiny joints it works fine.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 5, 2014)




----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 9, 2014)

lazaah said:


> Hey guys, Im a long time tobacco smoker and one thing thats not helping me kick the habit is that I prefer to smoke my weed with tobacco, mainly so I can roll a joint, mix in a bit of tobacco, not having to use too much weed and still having a smokable joint. Basically I find using tobacco makes my reef go further. Anyone got any ideas for a substitue? I dont thats for sure!


Ever tryed to smoke a hash joint?  Mix around 1/4 or 1/2 of ur joint with small piece of hash every where and put some good tobaco in there its really good to smoke


----------



## greenmanherbal (Nov 16, 2014)

I have made my own blend after a couple of years experimenting. My aim was to create a suitable tobacco alternative, which would compliment any type of cannabis including hash and buds. I studied online and found an American study of smoking mixtures: http://www.botanicalstudies.net/herbalism/smoking.php I then ordered samples of a variety of smoking herbs. 

I managed to give up tobacco fairly quickly but just could not find the right blend combination straight away, I shared a blend with fellow tokers and received encouraging feedback that it was better than anything on the market, like greengo or honeyrose mentioned above. It burns well and consistent for a pleasurable smoking spliff. So I stuck with this combination for a few months. 

I was still not completely satisfied overall with the taste and smell. Then I cracked it earlier this year, I have managed to infuse the leaves with fruit and floral extracts giving a subtle combination of flavours and aromas to compliment my cannabis buds that I grow myself, or could be smoked with hash alone. I looked at how pipe smokers flavour their tobacco and applied it to my herbal alternatives. 

The result is a smooth smoking herbal blend with subtle tones of berry, vanilla and a cooling refreshing sensation of mint when inhaled. It reminds me a little bit of shisha pipe tobacco from the flavours and aroma, but this has been specially created to be mixed with cannabis in a roll-up that will burn consistently and can be enjoyed with every type of cannabis. 

I am aiming to market my blend in Coffeeshops in Amsterdam due to the tobacco ban. However, I can certainly make it available online in the UK to enthusiasts who have been experimenting in this area, I can supply free samples and can certainly make it available for purchase. Any further questions or queries? please respond to my post and I will be glad to make contact with you

From the Green Man.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Nov 18, 2014)

ledgrowing said:


> *Tobacco Substitutes*
> 
> *Here is a list of herbs can be used as tobacco substitutes:*
> 
> ...



carefull with some of the ingredents on this list 

tonka beans are very toxic 
Licorice root creates alot of benzine (toxic) when smoked , Many big tobbaco companys have removed it


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 18, 2014)

lazaah said:


> Hey guys, Im a long time tobacco smoker and one thing thats not helping me kick the habit is that I prefer to smoke my weed with tobacco, mainly so I can roll a joint, mix in a bit of tobacco, not having to use too much weed and still having a smokable joint. Basically I find using tobacco makes my reef go further. Anyone got any ideas for a substitue? I dont thats for sure!


Since I've been growing my own weed, I quit smoking pretty quickly. Every time I wanted a cigarette I smoked more weed. Now no cigs, but I still chew tobacco every day. I cant take cigs anymore. They're too harsh.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Nov 18, 2014)

Try growing your own tobacco , it's eazy to grow, but somewhat difficult to process. But a very rewarding experiance + all the saved $morey$


----------



## NCLAFCMC (Dec 11, 2014)

greenmanherbal said:


> I have made my own blend after a couple of years experimenting. My aim was to create a suitable tobacco alternative, which would compliment any type of cannabis including hash and buds. I studied online and found an American study of smoking mixtures: http://www.botanicalstudies.net/herbalism/smoking.php I then ordered samples of a variety of smoking herbs.
> 
> I managed to give up tobacco fairly quickly but just could not find the right blend combination straight away, I shared a blend with fellow tokers and received encouraging feedback that it was better than anything on the market, like greengo or honeyrose mentioned above. It burns well and consistent for a pleasurable smoking spliff. So I stuck with this combination for a few months.
> 
> ...


Hey man I'm definitely interested. Can we get in touch?


----------

